# Anyone Pledged for a Nireeka?



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nireeka-the-most-affordable-smart-ebike-bicycle/x/16578976#/

Looks a bit bizarre but the fact that everything besides the frame is off the shelf means that replacement parts should be a piece of cake, unlike some e-bikes.









Kickstarter Price is $1250 for the equally oddly named "Homie."


----------

